# Uber took away my debit card backup balance?



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

LOL.

After exchanging 1* and filing a report on a crooked pax, Uber took away the backup balance feature on my Uber debit card.

Not that I ever needed it but kinda silly.

Is this some mild form of deactivation?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> LOL.
> 
> After exchanging 1* and filing a report on a crooked pax, Uber took away the backup balance feature on my Uber debit card.
> 
> ...


That backup balance was just a gimmick to keep drivers slaving, consider yourself very lucky that Uber took it away.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> LOL.
> 
> After exchanging 1* and filing a report on a crooked pax, Uber took away the backup balance feature on my Uber debit card.
> 
> ...


Do you have your 80 trips in last 30 days?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> Do you have your 80 trips in last 30 days?


Yes and I don't have the back up anymore either.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> Do you have your 80 trips in last 30 days?


No, only about 450 in the last 15 days


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Don’t worry about the back up balance. Only serves to put you into deeper debt.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> Don't worry about the back up balance. Only serves to put you into deeper debt.


I use it pay for my uber expenses only at the beginning of the new week after i have cashed out.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> No, only about 450 in the last 15 days


30 trips per day is plenty
to get the points to qualify quickly...


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Every month it resets until you get them 80 rides but it's not good to use as it just puts you under water from the jump so now you gotta ant away for free til you you hit that number and then you can start paying pax to ride in your car since you finished paying uber for letting you drive


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Nope. It said I'm good til August something, once I reached it, but after that first 1* night I think Uber just wanted to demonstrate that they had the upper hand and mildly cracked the whip to remind me who's boss.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Every month it resets until you get them 80 rides but it's not good to use as it just puts you under water from the jump so now you gotta ant away for free til you you hit that number and then you can start paying pax to ride in your car since you finished paying uber for letting you drive


Why is it not good to use? Because you have to pay back money you already used.....for free? This is exactly why most drivers will never get out of the hole they're in. Adults know if you borrow money, you have to pay it back.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Why is it not good to use? Because you have to pay back money you already used.....for free? This is exactly why most drivers will never get out of the hole they're in. Adults know if you borrow money, you have to pay it back.


Instant pay is the same kind of shackles.

Keep people dependent.

If you aren't making enough to pay bills and save, you should find additional work or stop ridesharing completely.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

If you're bad at money management, almost no amount of money will fix it for you.

That's why you hear about lottery winners going broke.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Instant pay is the same kind of shackles.
> 
> Keep people dependent.
> 
> If you aren't making enough to pay bills and save, you should find additional work or stop ridesharing completely.


Nope.

I use instant pay because once I transfer that money to my checking account, those earnings are safe from this type of drama. 50 cents is a small price to pay for peace of mind.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Nope.
> 
> I use instant pay because once I transfer that money to my checking account, those earnings are safe from this type of drama. 50 cents is a small price to pay for peace of mind.


I get that position.

But if you are doing instant pay because you need it immediately to live, it is a problem.


----------

